

Do people build companies here, or is it just a big party? - dcosson
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/09/15/west-coast-visitor-%E2%80%9Cdo-people-build-companies-here-or-is-it-just-a-big-party/

======
wccrawford
"But, this company starts its day before the sun rises and by 8am our entire
10 person staff is heavily caffeinated and operating on full cylinders. Fast
forward several hours and the earliest our staff leaves the office is 7pm. We
do not leave until we are satisfied with the days metrics, period."

Doesn't sound healthy at all. Hope you're actually getting things done,
because that can't last long. (And if it does, you won't be getting things
done.)

~~~
ryandvm
Agreed. If you have other people in your life, that is no way to live.

~~~
blhack
That's no way to live regardless.

------
typicalrunt
"I have also been observing a number of companies’ activity on Twitter during
the work day. From what I can pull from my tweet stream, which admittedly
isn’t a enough of an indicator, I often find myself wondering if certain
startup employees have actual jobs. We receive plenty of emails a day asking
us to lunch and drinks but when receiving these invitations from other early
stage startups I can only think to myself “why aren’t you working on building
a better company.”"

On one hand he's dismissing people for not having actual jobs, but here he is
spending his work time on twitter "observing" other companies. Pot meet
kettle?

~~~
wccrawford
Well, he -can- read the stream at night. It's not like tweets disappear if you
don't read them quick enough.

